
A trillion dollar coin? - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/07/15/aTrillionDollarCoin.html
======
petercooper
Mr Burns already had a trillion dollar bill:
<http://download.lardlad.com/framegrabs/5F14/109.jpg>

